# Changing bags for twins?



## genies girl

Hi question for all you experienced twin mummies, do you manage to fit all your changing and feeding needs into one changing bag or do you have one for changing and one for feeding.

Ive been given by my work a lovely cath kidston changing bag which holds all the changing equipment fine but i dont seem to have room for bottles and things (i plan to bottle feed)

What do you suggest?:thumbup:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

i will be following this thread as im in the same position...well kinda...i love the yummy mummy bags but unsure if all will fit in....i too plan on bottle feeding. i remember with my dd who is 4 now we always used a seperate bottle bag anyway so im thinking maybe just go for the yummy mummy changing bag! we plan on getting the icandy peach blossom twin & the bag that comes with it is sooo ugly! :( x


----------



## cheryl6

im planning on using my First wheels changing bag what goes with my pram and i plan to bottlefeed to ive had everything in the bag just to check if there is enough room and everything seems to fit,but then again the babies have not arrived yet so time will tell,but it seems fine enough x


----------



## ladypotter

I'm debating the same thing. My sister bought me a beautiful Coach diaper bag that is very large but still not big enough for more than maybe one set of bottles with all the other stuff in it...


----------



## babybel

Pacapod do a special changing bag for twins I think, cant remember the name but its on their website


----------



## emmasmommy

I find that using one bag is ample for all the gear. As for bottles (as I am exclusivley pumping)-- I like to use a small lunch bag or cooler bag seperatley to ensure that the bottles are kept at a safe temperature while we are out and about. 
Hopefully that helps:)


----------



## aiwah

We've opted for an XL baby bag from Kipling. It's lovely and roomy with loads of space for everything (and we got it for half price, which was even better!). I'm using it as the babies' hospital bag and it happily holds a big pack of 56 nappies, 2 towels, 2 blankets, 6 babygros, 6 vests, cotton wool and a load of other little bits n pieces!

:)


----------



## _Vicky_

one is fine for me too - I can get up to two feeds in mine and four nappies wipee, red books (thats where they live) bibs, sun cream/hats/glasses muslins, antisceptic wipes etc etc etc 

I chose this one as it had two insulated bottle compartments where as all the others I looked at had one. 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Black-Mc...nging_Nappy_Changing_Bags&hash=item29fb3aec91


----------



## malpal

I have my old changing bag from lexie at the min and take a separate insulated bottle bag with me, also have the i candy peach bag which is fab as you can fit everything in it. just alternate between the two depending where i'm going and for how long x


----------



## Laura2919

I just have one from Mothercare, Nothing special just a normal bag lol. 
I can fit in two bottles in each side pocket and when they were little I used to take a small tub of milk, nappies, wipes, cream, extra bottles and a change of clothes and it all fit in. 
I dont think you need a huge bag to take out and about with you. Just a normal bag should do fine!


----------



## FatKat

_Vicky_ said:


> one is fine for me too - I can get up to two feeds in mine and four nappies wipee, red books (thats where they live) bibs, sun cream/hats/glasses muslins, antisceptic wipes etc etc etc
> 
> I chose this one as it had two insulated bottle compartments where as all the others I looked at had one.
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-Black-Mc...nging_Nappy_Changing_Bags&hash=item29fb3aec91

Vicki that looks lovely and a good price too, I think I might invest in that one :happydance:


----------



## Bumber

i bought funky red one from Lin and Leo. It was my treat to me from me and I have all the babies stuff in in for hospital so its a fair size x


----------

